# Falling asleep when he is not there...



## MiseryIsHere (Jun 20, 2013)

My husband left me. I struggle so much to fall asleep at night..wondering where he is, why he left, if he will return. There is a lot of anxiety involved but also, I had spent every night with my husband and then suddenly, he is gone. It is lonely and has not gotten any easier. I am wondering if any women out there had a way to finally get to sleep and to help the evenings to pass by?


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Stay active and have something to look forward to. It will make you tired and take your mind off things.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

So sorry for your situation. I have no answers...only my prayers for you.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Tylenol PM


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I got a dog a big dog w possessive tendencies. I immediately felt safe,at peace,and strong enough to be alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happynlucky (Jan 30, 2012)

Work during the day, that will make you sleep well at night. praying has worked for me.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Exercise and melatonin did the trick for me. Tylenol left me groggy in the morning.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Buy a new bed and sheets. Best thing I did for me even if it is a twin.


----------

